# UHF vs VHF



## jaffa (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi all,

Am considering getting a radio for the yak, but am not to sure which to go with. Originally I wanted to go with UHF so i could use the thing in the car as well, but have since read a few things about the VHF marine radios. Basically, i have a few queries:

A good UHF can tranmit 5km+, is this enough when in a yak?
Can you use a UHF to contact the Coastguards?
Can VHF and UHF talk to each other?

As you can see, I know very little about the two types, so any help would be great.

Thanks

Jared


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

jaffa said:


> A good UHF can tranmit 5km+, is this enough when in a yak?


most handheld models are good for only 2-3kms with line of sight. This is good enough for communication between you and other boaters/yakers



jaffa said:


> Can you use a UHF to contact the Coastguards?


Sometimes yes, but increasingly NO. The coastguard at Port Stephens no longer monitors UHF frequencies because too many people use them for chatting to people. If you want it for safety reasons, you need a VHF in my opinion.



jaffa said:


> Can VHF and UHF talk to each other?


No, they are different frequencies and can not talk to each other


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Its best to get both ,,UHF to chat to your buddys ,,,, VHF to montitor weather reports and to send out distress signals.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

You also need a licence for a VHF, courses to qualify usually available through your local VMR.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Shorty said:


> Its best to get both ,,UHF to chat to your buddys ,,,, VHF to montitor weather reports and to send out distress signals.


this is what I do. A relatively cheep UHF and a good quality water proof VHF.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I can transmit and receive a signal from my house which is 8 kms away from the coast guard with trees, buildings and a few hills between us. I think you should be able to transmit about 10 kms with a clear line of sight to a VMR or Coast guard. Islands, headlands and big swell will reduce that distance. I receive a good strong signal 15 kms away from any VMR and pick up the latest weather forecast. Also a lot of boats monitor the emergency channels and if you cant raise VMR you might be able to get the ear of a boat close by.

I have a Icom M34


----------



## jaffa (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey guys,

I appreciate the help, as i said before, i know very little about these units. With luck i'll be able to get one of each of these soon so i can get out on the blue water.

Thanks again

Jared.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Feral said:


> You also need a licence for a VHF, courses to qualify usually available through your local VMR.


you dont need the licence if you are not going to use the VHF for general comms. If you only use it in an emergency, then no licence is required. But go ahead and support your local Coastal Patrol and pay for the course - they are all volunteers and good to support.


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Where do you put your UHF to keep it dry?


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I have mine in an "Aquapak"


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Jaffa............. m2cw

I agree with all the responses above. Great feedback and information.

If you decide to go with both (as per 1 x suggestion above), check this out:-

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BRAND-NEW-HUMMIN ... 286.c0.m14

If you are going offshore, waterproof may be a good investment.

ps. I have no idea if the unit is a good one... (possibly its a a dud) .... though treat it as more information for the decision process you are going through. Maybe someone with sound knowledge in this area could elaborate on the Humminbird waterproof VHF hand-held....

Good luck. Regards, Steve


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

yankatthebay said:


> Feral said:
> 
> 
> > You also need a licence for a VHF, courses to qualify usually available through your local VMR.
> ...


Not quite 100% correct but close.....

It is not a licence that you require in NSW - it is succesful completion of the appropriate Radio Operators course which most VMR organisations run during the year at various times.

All users of VHF are meant to be appropriately qualified. You can carry one for the rest of your life and comply providing you do not transmit. As soon as you transmit you are required to be qualified. General understanding is that if you used one in an emergency situation it would be extremely unlikely that you would be criticised or prosecuted for not having completed the course.

In saying that, the purpose of the course is to educate all users on how to talk and operate one effectively. Listen to a CB (AM or UHF) or even Maine AM and you will hear people carryng on lke porkchops. This is what they want to keep off VHF.

I have not gotten around to doing the course yet.......but I did speak to some guys who have done so and got a run down of how to call etc...... If you stick by the conduct expected nobody wil ever likely know yo have not been qualified. When monitoring a VHF it can be quite obvious when a person has been down to the local BCF and picked themselves up a VHF without doing any research or the course on how to use it.

My advice is obviously try to do the course if you can, but in the meantime use it as if you had done the course and nobody will be any the wiser. Make it obvious on air that you have not done it and there is a chance that one day somebody might ask questions.

Learn how to call nearby stations, learn how to contact your VMR, learn what the channels are for.......You will be pretty safe.

Bart70


----------

